# Potential Future Changes to DeX - Integration with HGV and One Other



## NiteMaire (Apr 18, 2022)

I just talked with a supervisor at DeX. She's been extremely helpful for several issues I've had in the past.  She only handles DeX for deeded owners, so the discussion was limited to that although the 2 points below would apply to points owners.  The bold portions are what she said; the other portions are either my take or part of the conversation.

*She mentioned they are looking at integrating HGVC resorts.* Currently, deeded owners (and points owners) can use DeX exchange into HGVC resorts, but we have to pay the resort fee and inventory is very limited. I inferred there may be additional inventory compared to now, but I could be wrong. I'm not saying it'll be a lot more, but any amount above would be beneficial. If HGV is able to integrate the systems, then the resort fee could go away. I told her since they are setting up a portal for HGV Max, it would appear they would be able to do this. Currently, HGVC resorts show up as "DestinationXchange Partner"; for the fee to go away, they would need to be integrated and listed as "Managed". Even with the exchange fee, tier upgrade fee, and resort fee we paid to exchange into The Grand Islander by HGVC, we still ended up paying about the same as HGVC members who exchange internally into The Grand Islander...and it was definitely less than the MF for owners there. I realize not everyone is a fan of DeX, but I like it more and more (outside of the fees)

*She also mentioned they *may* expand DeX in the future to include non-DRI (HGV) owners*. In essence, DeX would become a 3rd party exchange platform in competition with II and RCI. I'm not sure I'm a fan of it, since I purchased my unit to exchange into HI DRI resorts through DeX. This would increase competition for those resorts, but it'll also open access into other resorts not available at the moment. Depending on the cost, I'd happily deposit our Colonies unit in DeX. While I don't like the draconian policy for cancellations, I like the DeX model compared to II and RCI, especially since DeX shows all available inventory regardless of tier. Deeded owners can pay to exchange into higher tier units. Yes, the fees are high, but at least deeded owners can reserve units in higher tiers.  From what I understand, points owners can use additional points for the higher tiers.

I'm not trying to limit this to DeX for deed owners, but we're that's what we own.  I'd gladly welcome thoughts from points owners as well.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 18, 2022)

Ultimately .. .what I want is for them to open it up as a full-blown exchange (like RCI and II) where a lot of different timeshares can affiliate. II and RCI *really* need some competition, and in my view disrupting the duopoly could bring a lot of benefits to almost every timeshare owner. II and RCI need to be forced to modernize, improve their game, and fully take advantage of what can be done digitally.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 18, 2022)

Does inventory get marked down last minute in DEX? In the last few weeks will they lower the tier level or mark down how many points are charged?

Is there a DEX version of Last Call or getaways?


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 18, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Does inventory get marked down last minute in DEX? In the last few weeks will they lower the tier level or mark down how many points are charged?
> 
> Is there a DEX version of Last Call or getaways?


Not for deed owners. The discount for near-term points reservations is within THE Club, not DeX.

Edited based on comments by @DRIless


----------



## escanoe (Apr 18, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Depending on the cost, I'd happily deposit our Colonies unit in DeX.



Interesting enough, the Colonies, is the only thing I have (presumably in addition to my HGVC) that could be traded in DEX.

If DEX becomes a good long-term solution for me, I would potentially downsize my RCI Points ownership and pick up something that traded good in DEX.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 18, 2022)

DeX is extremely expensive/overvalued in my opinion.

There is no points discount even at last minute, no Last Calls, no Getaways, the points assigned are the points you pay when taking inventory even at the last minute.  It would seem to me that they could/should incorporate some sort of last minute rates.  On The Club side of things discounted rates for full weeks with weekend check-ins in under 60 days ahead and nightly stays is under 30 days in advance, BUT it's not for all resorts and can be changed/reduced at any time.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 18, 2022)

DRIless said:


> DeX is extremely expensive/overvalued in my opinion.


I read that a lot from points owners.  I agree with it being expensive, but it still works out well for us in our situation (we have a 2BR LO so we get 2 exchanges).
But the (handful of) deeded owners I talked with like it. We like it as well.  Maybe because it's the only way in DRI we can get to resorts outside of our home resort.  At least Collection owners can get to several resorts within (and, if retail, outside of) their Collection.  Deeded owners can't do anything like this, except through DeX.  I admit DeX isn't for everyone, but we exchanged into an Ocean Front unit at The Point at Poipu for 1/2 the MF owners pay...and that's after the exchange and upgrade fees.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 19, 2022)

These sound like fair criticisms to me. I expect they have room to improve it as it potentially shifts to being a larger exchange.

One thing that is not expensive on a relative (to RCI and II) basis is the $149 online exchange fee. An RCI exchange fee for a week is now $259.

Getting out of resort fees across HGV for HGV owners would also be nice. 



DRIless said:


> DeX is extremely expensive/overvalued in my opinion.
> 
> There is no points discount even at last minute, no Last Calls, no Getaways, the points assigned are the points you pay when taking inventory even at the last minute.  It would seem to me that they could/should incorporate some sort of last minute rates.  On The Club side of things discounted rates for full weeks with weekend check-ins in under 60 days ahead and nightly stays is under 30 days in advance, BUT it's not for all resorts and can be changed/reduced at any time.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 19, 2022)

escanoe said:


> One thing that is not expensive on a relative (to RCI and II) basis is the $149 online exchange fee. An RCI exchange fee for a week is now $259.


Yes, but the upgrade fees (and most points owners feel the same about the # of points required) are outrageous.For deeded users (with decent tier values for their unit) the overall cost of the exchange makes up for the outrageous tier upgrade fees.  This isn't necessarily the same on the points side in DeX based on MF for points being higher as well as the # of points required for each tier (and defacto upgrade cost for higher tiers). 

It's a difference in implementation; not so much on the points side, but the deeded side.  The way DRI handles upgrades in DeX (points) is similar to RCI.  DeX requires more points for higher tiers, just as RCI requires more TPUs/points for higher level units.  The complaint from DRI point owners is the amount of points required for each tier. 

On the deeded side, there are no points so DRI uses dollars.  $225 per tier upgrade is fairly high, but at least it's an option available.  As I've posted elsewhere, we purchased a resale 2BR LO deed at Sedona summit with the intent to trade in Traditional Dex (deeded weeks) most years.  Since it's a LO, we get 2 trades in DeX. When you look at the overall cost to exchange a week at Sedona Summit for a week at The Point at Poipu or Ka'anapali Beach Club, Traditional DeX is actually very attractive.  Unlike RCI, you can pick which view you want to reserve. 
We recently used DeX to exchange into an Ocean Front unit at The Point at Poipu.  Total cost (1/2 MF, exchange fee, and tier upgrade fee) was slightly less than $1100.  We could have saved $450 by reserving a garden/partial ocean view, but we decided to upgrade to Ocean Front.  I have no issue paying $1100 for guaranteed Ocean Front on Kauai.


----------



## cindyc (Apr 20, 2022)

I agree with@NiteMaire. I own both deeded weeks and points with DRI. DEx is really good for the Deeded Week owners with a good week. Like @NiteMaire my 3 deeded weeks are at Sedona Summit. 

We have traded into Cabo Azul and Point at Poipu and found great value with splitting our 2 BR LO into two units. 

Just a note of interest, the inventory is different for Deeded Week owners in DEx compared to DEx Points Owners. 



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## chemteach (Apr 26, 2022)

Agreeing with @NiteMaire  and @cindyc .  I own points and deeded weeks.  I only use my deeded weeks in DEX.  My points are great, but expensive, and I wouldn't use them to trade into DEX properties.  The deeded weeks work well for me for Mexico, Hawaii, and Lake Tahoe.  As I have learned over the last 20 years of timesharing, you have to be ready to change how you do things as the systems constantly change.  This will be an interesting new chapter with HGVC.  I got into Diamond properties accidentally when Diamond purchased Premier Vacation Club.  I owned a few weeks at Los Abrigados because I wanted to visit Sedona each year.  $8400 later on a visit to Los Abrigados 10 or 15 years ago, (after my initial ebay $100 purchases of 3 sedona weeks), I owned about 30,000 Diamond points.    I didn't think I'd ever buy from the developer, but that purchase was worth it to convert my 3 weeks to use in The Club.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 26, 2022)

chemteach said:


> Agreeing with @NiteMaire  and @cindyc .  I own points and deeded weeks.  I only use my deeded weeks in DEX.  My points are great, but expensive, and I wouldn't....
> 
> As I have learned over the last 20 years of timesharing, you have to be ready to change how you do things as the systems constantly change..........



I think you hit the nail on the head -
" you have to be ready to change how you do things as the systems constantly change "

One of the benefits of TUG is learning how to change efficiently & effectively through the sharing of ideas.


----------



## dn0121 (Jun 22, 2022)

How much are maintenance fees on points now? I’m guessing these are Club points or maybe DEX? I have a deeded week and they said it’s worth 14,400 points. My fear is MF on those points is a lot higher than I pay now so I’ve never converted. Two one week stays work perfect for me in trading.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 23, 2022)

dn0121 said:


> How much are maintenance fees on points now? I’m guessing these are Club points or maybe DEX? I have a deeded week and they said it’s worth 14,400 points. My fear is MF on those points is a lot higher than I pay now so I’ve never converted. Two one week stays work perfect for me in trading.


Yes, be careful, I have four deeded weeks that I won't convert because my MFs are half that of a points owner.  Early on, at a cost of $1995.00 I 'pledged' all of them to receive points, but still have the deeded weeks.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 23, 2022)

dn0121 said:


> I have a deeded week and they said it’s worth 14,400 points.


Which resort and unit type is this?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2022)

Off topics will Hilton charge Diamond owners to save their points this year for 2023?


----------



## dn0121 (Jun 23, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Which resort and unit type is this?


2 bedroom lock off floating week at Polo Towers Villas


----------



## artringwald (Jun 23, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Off topics will Hilton charge Diamond owners to save their points this year for 2023?


I already saved my points and there wasn't any charge.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I already saved my and there wasn't any charge.


Thanks you for your reply.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I already saved my and there wasn't any charge.


My son just saved his points to next year. No charge.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I already saved my points and there wasn't any charge.


Did you received two (2) confirmation numbers one from Hilton and one from DRI?
Please Look at both confirmation numbers; are they are the same.?
I have printed and saved both confirmation numbers. Just in case?


----------



## artringwald (Jun 23, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Did you received two (2) confirmation numbers one from Hilton and one from DRI?
> Please Look at both confirmation numbers; are they are the same.?
> I have printed and saved both confirmation numbers. Just in case?


I only got a confirmation from Diamond. I logged into my account to make sure all my points showed up in 2023, and they did. Here's what their email said:

_Per your request, your points have been saved into the upcoming year. The details of your account activity are listed below for your convenience.

Confirmation number: xxxxx314

Number of Points saved: 15500

 Today's date: 17-Jan-2022

If you have any questions on the above details, please contact us as soon as possible. We value your business and are committed to keeping your account and personal information safe.

Thank you,

Diamond Resorts International®_


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 24, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I only got a confirmation from Diamond. I logged into my account to make sure all my points showed up in 2023, and they did. Here's what their email said:
> 
> _Per your request, your points have been saved into the upcoming year. The details of your account activity are listed below for your convenience.
> 
> ...


I recevied the same reply emai;  but the confirmation numbers were difference. This is why I asked the question.


----------

